# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  شخصيات سياسية

## أميرة قوس النصر

عالمنا الواسع من فجر التاريخ وهو بحتوي على ناس تركوا في حياتنا بصمة سياسية ان كان قائد ولا وزير او صحفي او مناظل ليش ما نتذكرهم وناقش عنهم !؟

في هاد الموضوع رح يتم ذكر اسم شخصية كل يوم وناقش عنها ونعرف سيرتها حتى نقدر نفيد بعضنا ونستفيد .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جيفارا
ولد جيفارا الملقب بـــ"تشي جيفارا" واسمه الحقيقي "أرنستو جيفارا دي لاسيرنا" في 14 مايو 1928 في العاصمة الأرجنتينية "بوينس أيريس" لعائلة عريقة فأبوه مهندس معماري أما أمه فكان لها دور كبيرفي تربيته وتكوين أفكاره إذ ربته على قصص المحررين والمناضلين العظام.

كان جيفارا يمارس الرياضة ليتغلب على نوبات الربوالمزمن،وكانت روحه مرحة ساخرة من كل شئ حوله حتى نفسه،وأجمع كل من أقترب منه أنه كان يحمل داخله تناقضاً عجيباً بين الجرأة والخجل..جاذبية شكله وعبث ملبسه.
كانت من نقط التحول في حياته وفكره هي رحلته التي قام بها على دراجة بخارية طاف بها في شمال أمريكا الجنوبية ليرى الفقر والذل والهوان الذي تعيشه شعوب قارة أمريكا الجنوبية،علم جيفارا أن في الحياة هموم أكبر من همّ مرضه بالربو بعد أن رأى الظلم الذي تذوقه هذه الشعوب الضعيفة.
 ذهب إلى أفريقيا يساعد الثوار في الجزائر وزائير حتى ألقى به المرض في إحدى مستشفيات كوبا وما إن إستطاع الحركة حتى ذهب إلى بوليفيا ليساند شعبها ضد النظام  الديكتاتورى الحاكم.
تتآمر الولايات المتحدة مع الجيش البوليفي للقضاء على الثائر جيفارا،ليستطيعوا التوصل لمخبأه وتدور معركة شرسة بين 16 جندي بقيادة جيفارا و 1500 جندي بوليفي،ليظل جيفارا صامدا برغم جراحه وموت كل من معه ولم يستطيعوا أسره إلا بعد تهشم بندقيته.




ظل جيفارا بعد أن أسروه صامتاً..لم تخرج من فمه كلمة إنكسار..أو نداء إستغاثة..أو صرخة ألم..أو طلب رحمة..أو دمعة ندم..أو نظرة خوف..ظل صامداً للنهاية،فأحكموا وثاقه وظلوا يضربون عليه الرصاص بعيد عن الرأس والقلب حتى يبقى أطول فترة متألماً وهو يحتضر،وفي 8 أكتوبر 1967 مات الثائر جيفارا،وبعد موته رفضت السلطات البوليفية تسليم جثته لأخيه أو حتى تعريف أحد بمكانه أو بمقبرته حتى لا تكون مزارا للثوار من كل أنحاء العالم.                                
مات جيفارا وبقت روحه الثورية وكلماته الباقية:

"لا يستطيع المرء أن يكون متأكدا من أن هنالك شيئا يعيش من أجله إلا إذا كان مستعدا للموت في سبيله"

"إن الطريق مظلم و حالك فاذالم تحترق أنت وأنا فمن سينير الطريق؟؟!!

"أنا لست محررا..المحررين لا وجود لهم, فالشعوب وحدها هي من يحرر نفسه"


رجع بعدها إلى الأرجنتين ليدرس الطب وعند تخرجه طاف يجوب دول أمريكا الجنوبية ليساعد الثورات فيها ضد الإستعمار أو الحكام الديكتاتوريين حتى لقى رفيق كفاحه وصديقه "فيديل كاستر" وذهبا الإثنين إلى كوبا بـــ80 جندي ليبدأوا الكفاح المسلح ضد الديكتاتورية حتى نجحا في ذلك،وتولى جيفارا في الحكومة الجديدة عدة مناصب هامة كمدير البنك المركزي،وزير الصناعة،سفير منتدب إلى الهيئات الدولية الكبرى،ولكنه تخلى نهائيا عن مسؤولياته في قيادة الحزب، وعن منصبه كوزير، وعن رتبته كقائد، وعن وضعه كاكوبي، ولم يستطع أن يقيّد الثورة التي بداخله لينطلق يجوب دول العالم يساعد شعوبه المقهورة قائلاً: "إنني أحس على وجهي بألم كل صفعة تُوجّه إلى مظلوم في هذه الدنيا، فأينما وجد الظلم فذاك هو وطني."

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

رايي الشخصي :


برغم إختلافنا الفكري والعقائدي مع "جيفارا" إلا أننا لا نملك إلا أن نحترمه لأن مثل هذا الرجل الذي أفنى عمره من أجل أن تتنفس الشعوب نسيم الحرية،والذي عزفت نفسه عن الراحة والسلطة والوزارة والمال فقط لينصر حرية شعوب تختلف معه في الدين واللغة والوطن..وكل ذلك خير دليل على أنه لم يرغب في شئ لنفسه..مات من أجل الحرية..حرية لغيره ولن ينال منها شئ !!فأين من هم يتكلمون لغتنا..ويعتنقون ديننا..ومن أبناء وطننا..ويحرموننا حريتنا وينتهكون كرامتنا؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الطبيب  جيفارا او المناضل جيفارا وهي(جيفارا) تلفظ بالجيم المصرية وليس بالجيم الفصحى.... رمز من رموز النضال في العالم على الرغم من معتقداته ووجهته الشيوعيه الا ان الجميع اجمع انه رجل حر يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير ...رفض السلطة والمال في سبيل الحرية رجل عاش لغيره عاش لمبدأ ومات على مبدأ ....انسان رائع ومحبوب .... 

"لا يهمنى متى وأين سأموت، لكن يهمنى ان يبقى الثوار منتصبين، يملأون الارض ضجيجاً، كى لا ينام العالم بكل ثقله فوق أجساد البائسين والفقراء والمظلومين"

----------


## Tiem

قائد فعلا يستحق التمجيد لفنائه للحرية واثبت كتير من اعماله منها تم التوافق بنهج الشيوعية وحولها من نقمة لنعمة للشعب الكوبي الذي اشتم عبق التحرير الدكتاتوري واكتسح انقلاب تشارك به مع السيد فيديل كاستور ودخل معه كضيف رغم انه له الدور الكبير ليدخل العاصمة هافانا يرفع علما كوبيا بيد ارجنتينية طاهرة واقام علاقات عالمية دامت طويلة بفترة رئاسة وزراء لم تتجاوز 5 سنوات في كوبا والذي دخل بوليفيا ثائرا واضعا امامه نهجا تحريريا ليسقط قتيلا مناظلا بصفوف ثوار بوليفيا ...................
بطل مجدته كعظماء غيره واضعا له صورة تذكارية وربما لياتي له شبيها كمثله عظيما كمثل الراحل صلاح الدين................................
تقبلي مني مروري
تيم

----------


## Sad Story

اسطورة قيادة الثورات والمقاومة فعلا ... كنت اتمنى ان يكون زعيما عربيا في هذا الوقت كمثل هذا الرجل الذي سخر حياته من أجل تحرير المظلومين... اينما وجد الظلم فهناك موطني ...
ان الطريق مظلم وحالك فاذا لم تحترق انت وانا فمن سينير الطريق ... ......


صرخة جيفارا
قصيدة الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم جيفارا مات موتة الرجال

جيفارا مات
جيفارا مات
اخر خبر فى الراديوهات
وفى الكنايس
والجوامع
وفى الحواري
والشوارع
وع القهاوي وع البارات
جيفارا مات
واتمد حبل الدردشه
والتعليقات

مات المناضل المثال
ياميت خسارة على الرجال
مات الجدع فوق مدفعة جوه الغابات
جسد نضالة بمصرعه
ومن سكات
لا طبالين يفرقعوا
ولا اعلانات
ما رايكم دام عزكم
ياانتيكات
يا غرقانين فى المأكولات
والملبوسات
يا دافيانين
ومولعين الدفايات
يا محفلطين يا ملمعين
ياجيمسنات
( جمع لاسم جيمس بوند بالدارجة المصرية )
يا بتوع نضال اخر زمن
فى العوامات
ما رايكم دام عزكم
جيفارا مات
لاطنطنة
ولا شنشنه
ولا اعلامات واستعلامات

**
عينى عليه ساعه القضا
من غير رفاقه تودعه
يطلع انينه للفضا
يزعق
ولا مين يسمعه
يمكن صرخ من الالم
من لسعه النار ف الحشا
يمكن ضحك
او ابتسم
او ارتعش
او انتشى
يمكن لفظ اخر نفس
كلمه وادع
لجل الجياع
يمكن وصيه
للى حاضنين القضيه
فى الصراع
صور كتير
ملو الخيال
والف مليون احتمال
لكن
اكيد
اكيد
اكيد
ولاجدال
جيفارا مات
موتة رجال


ياشغالين ومحرومين
يا مسلسلين رجلين وراس
خلاص خلاص
مالكوش خلاص
غير بالبنادق والرصاص
دا منطق العصر السعيد
عصر الزنوج والامريكان
الكلمه للنار والحديد
والعدل اخرس او جبان
صرخه جيفار يا عبيد
في اى موطن او مكان
مافيش بديل
مافيش مناص
يا تجهزوا جيش الخلاص
يا تقولوا على العالم خلاص

القاهرة 1968

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بناظير بوتو

جاءت نهاية بناظير بوتو رئيسة الوزراء الباكستانية السابقة .. نهاية درامتيكية برصاصة فى عنقها اطلقها احد الانتحاريين خلال جولة انتخابية لها بمدينة روال بيندى .. و لا يختلف الامر كثيرا عن نهاية الحياة السياسية لوالدها الذى اعدم بعد انقلاب عسكرى قبل هذا اليوم بنحو ثلاثين عاما.

و مشهد اغتيال بناظير .. هو آخر فصول تلك الحياة المثيرة لواحدة من أبرز وأشهر الزعيمات السياسيات في العصر الحديث وأول امرأة على الإطلاق تتولى أرفع منصب تنفيذي في سلطة الحكم في بلد إسلامي في حقبة ما بعد الاستعمار ، أما الفصول السابقة فنستعرضها بدا من:

الميلاد و النشاة : (21 يونيو 1953 - 27 ديسمبر 2007)

الاسم : بناظير ذو الفقار على بوتو ، و يعني اسمها باللغة الأوردية " لا نظير لها "
مواليد : 21 يونيو 1953 بمدينة كراتشى التى أصبحت جزءا من باكستان بعد حوالي ست سنوات من قيامها كدولة مستقلة عن الهند في 1947.
الوالد : ذو الفقار علي بوتو - الباكستاني من أصل سندي
الوالدة : البيجوم نصرت بوتو .. و كانت من أصل كردي إيراني

التعليم
تلقت بينظير تعليمها الابتدائي والثانوي في مدرسة ليدي جيننجز ثم في مدرسة أجنبية أخرى في كراتشي، قبل أن تبدأ رحلة تعليمها الجامعي في الولايات المتحدة ما بين عامي 1969 و 1973 في رادكليف كوليدج ثم في جامعة هارفارد العريقة،حيث حصلت على درجة البكالوريوس مع مرتبة الشرف في علم الإدارة الحكومية المقارن.
أما آخر مرحلة من دراستها فكانت في المملكة المتحدة حيث درست الفلسفة والعلوم السياسية والاقتصاد في جامعة أوكسفورد ، كما حصلت على درجة جامعية أخرى في القانون والدبلوماسية من نفس الجامعة.

الحياة الاجتماعية
في 18 ديسمبر 1987 تزوجت بينظير من آصف علي زارداري في مدينة كراتشي ، ورزق الزوجان ثلاثة من الأطفال ، هم : بيلاوال و بختوار و أصيفا

تأثير الوالد

تاثرت بناظير بوتو كسياسية باكستانية بارزة بحياتها المفعمة بالتغيرات و التقلبات على مدى سنوات حياة والدها ، الذى يعد احد الشخصيات السياسية الباكستانية البارزة فى العصر الحديث .. حيث عمل بالسياسة منذ عقد الخمسينيات بالقرن الماضى .. وقد اسس حزب الشعب عام 1967 .. و قد تأثرت شخصيته و افكاره السياسية بشخصية مؤسس دولة باكستان الحديثة محمد علي جناح. وكان يؤمن بما أسماه الاشتراكية الإسلامية تارة والاشتراكية الديمقراطية تارة أخرى. وارتدى لباسا يشبه الزي الذي كان يرتديه القادة الاشتراكيون في الصين. ويعتبر مؤسسات المجتمع المدني صمام أمان بالنسبة للمجتمع الحر. ويدعو إلى سيطرة الدولة على المؤسسات الإنتاجية الحيوية حتى لا تشعر الطبقات الفقيرة بوطأة متطلبات التنمية.

و قد تدرج بوتو بالمناصب حيث شغل :

- منصب وزير التجارة 1958
- وفي الفترة من 1963 إلى 1966 شغل بوتو منصب وزير الخارجية،
- اصبح رئيسا للبلاد في عام 1971 بعد هزيمة باكستان فى حربها مع الهند ... وبعد أن أقرت الجمعية الوطنية دستور البلاد عام 1973 أصبح ذو الفقار علي بوتو رئيسا للوزراء.

اعدام بوتو الأب

استمر حكم ذو الفقار علي بوتو في منصبه حتى عام 1976 حينما نجح انقلاب عسكري قاده الجنرال ضياء الحق في إلقاء القبض عليه وإيداعه السجن بتهمة الابتعاد عن الممارسات الديمقراطية، ووضع ضباط الانقلاب ابنته بنظير :،التي تولت فيما بعد رئاسة الوزراء بعد أول انتخابات جرت بعد وفاة ضياء الحق بحادث غامض، تحت الإقامة الجبرية، ولم تفلح الوساطات الإسلامية والدولية في الإفراج عنه.. حيث اعدم في أبريل 1979 ليودع الحياة السياسية الباكستانية عن عمر يناهز 51 عاما

افكارها و توجهاتها السياسية

تأثرت بناظير بوالدها ذو الفقار على بوتو و لكن تأثرت اكثر بالحياة الغربية التي عاشتها على مدى سنوات طويلة من عمرها خلال فترة تعليمها .. و تعتبر بوتو نفسها من من دعاة الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان وهو ما تحدثت عنه فى سيرتها الذاتية و التى نشرت عام 1989 تحت عنوان " ابنة القدر"
وتؤمن بوتو بدور فعال لمؤسسات المجتمع المدني وعلى رأسها البرلمان. وتدعو إلى إطلاق سراح المعتقلين السياسيين وإصدار عفو عام عنهم. وتظهر عدم تحمسها لبعض التيارات السياسية داخل المجتمع الباكستاني وبخاصة تلك التي لها توجهات إسلامية ومؤيدة لحركة طالبان. كذلك أنكرت بوتو التوسع الذي كان سائدا قبل مجيء الرئيس الحالي برويز مشرف في إنشاء المدارس الدينية واعتبرتها محاضن تساعد على انتشار الإرهاب. وأيدت الحكومة الحالية في تحالفها مع الولايات المتحدة فيما يسمى بحرب الإرهاب.

حياتها السياسية

- بعد إكمالها لدراستها في جامعة هارفارد بالولايات المتحدة و جامعة أوكسفورد في بريطانيا، عادت إلى باكستان عام 1977 و قبل فترة قليلة من الإنقلاب على أبيها الذي قاده ضياء الحق ، والذي انتهى بإلقاء القبض على والدها ثم إعدامه عام 1979.

بقيت بينظير تحت الإقامة الجبرية إلى أن استطاعت الخروج من باكستان لتقضى عشرة سنوات بالمنفى الى ان لقى ضياء الحق مصرعه في حادث طائرة عام 1988.

توليها الحكومة

- شجعت وفاة ضياء الحق بينظير لتعود الى بلادها بعد ثلاثة اشهر ، لتستعيد دورها السياسى على الساحة الباكستانية ، فتولت قيادة حزب الشعب الباكستاني - الذي كان قد أسسه والدها – و فاز تحالفها باغلبية طفيفة فى الانتخابات العامة لتصبح فى الاول من ديسمبر عام 1988، أول مرأة في بلد مسلم تشغل منصب رئيس الوزراء.. بل و اصغر رئيسة للوزراء فى العالم حيث كان عمرها وقتئذ 35 عاما.
واجهت حكومة بينظير العديد من المشاكل أهمها المشكلات الاقتصادية التي لم تستطع التعامل معها بفاعلية مما ألب عليها خصومها السياسيين الذين رفعوا عليها وعلى زوجها آصف زارداري العديد من قضايا الفساد وسوء استعمال السلطة.

و استغل الرئيس الباكستاني غلام إسحق خان احتقان الحياة السياسية فى باكستان ، ليسقط حكومتها إسقاط حكومتها في أغسطس 1990.. وفي غضون ذلك حكم على زوجها الذي كان يشغل منصب وزير الاستثمارات الخارجية بالسجن ثلاث سنوات (1990 – 1993) على خلفية اتهامات سابقة بالفساد.

استعادة السلطة

استطاعت بينظير بعد ثلاث سنوات العودة إلى رئاسة الوزراء بعد فوزها في الانتخابات التي أجريت في أكتوبر 1993 لكن بقاءها لم يدم طويلا ففي عام 1996 .. حيث أصدر الرئيس فاروق ليجاري – حليفها السابق - قرارا بإسقاط حكومتها للمرة الثانية عام 1996 بعد تجدد الاتهامات لزوجها بالرشوة والفساد والدخول في علاقات اقتصادية مشبوهة .
وهكذا كان زوج بناظير وراء خروجها من الحياة السياسية الباكستانية بل و ايضا اجبارها على الحياة فى المنفى مرتين .. وقد واجهت بينظير وزوجها سيلا من تهم الفساد الخطيرة التي تمكنت سلطات التحقيق الباكستانية من توثيقها بمستندات فرنسية وبولندية وإسبانية وسويسرية ، ومن بينها ما يتعلق بغسيل الأموال عبر البنوك السويسرية . وقضى زوجها آصف زارداري ثماني سنوات في السجن بعد إدانته في اتهامات الفساد، ثم أفرج عنه في 2004 حيث قال إنه تعرض في سجنه للتعذيب .
وكان المحققون قد ذكروا أن ثروة بينظير بوتو المودعة في حسابات بالبنوك السويسرية تقدر بسبعمائة وأربعين مليون جنيه إسترليني.

قرار العفو

وحتى وقت قريب ، كانت الاتهامات لا تزال سارية ضد بينظير بوتو وزوجها زارداري قبل أن يصدر قرار بالعفو عنهما من الجنرال برويز مشرف رئيس باكستان في إطار صفقة سياسية في أكتوبر الماضي برعاية الولايات المتحدة تمكنت بوتو بموجبها من العودة إلى باكستان.
فمنذ سبتمبر العام 2004 ،أقامت بينظير بوتو في المنفى في دبي بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة حيث تولت رعاية أولادها ووالدتها المصابة بمرض الزهايمر ، وكانت تسافر من وقت لآخر لإلقاء المحاضرات والالتقاء بمؤيدي حزب الشعب الباكستاني في الخارج وبالذات في العاصمة البريطانية ، ثم التأم شمل العائلة من جديد في ديسمبر 2004 بعد خروج زوجها من السجن.
وقبل صفقة العودة ، كانت بعض الودائع المملوكة لبينظير قد تم الإفراج عنها،وأعلنت هي في حديث مع الإذاعة الكندية في 29 أغسطس 2007 عن رغبتها في العودة لباكستان لخوض الانتخابات التشريعية المزمع إجراؤها في بداية العام 2008.

العودة الاخيرة لباكستان

فى 18 اكتوبر 2007 أنهت رئيسة بناظير بوتو ثماني سنوات من الاقامة في المنفى بين دبي ولندن ، وعادت الى كراتشي لتقود حزب الشعب الباكستاني الذي تتزعمه في الانتخابات العامة .. حاملة لواء اعادة البلاد الى الحكم المدني وسط توقعات المراقبين و السياسيين ان وجودها وسط انصارها على ارض باكستان قد يؤدي في نهاية الامر الى اقتسام السلطة مع الرئيس برويز مشرف..

و على الرغم من وعود بوتو على مدى سنوات عديدة بالعودة الى باكستان لانهاء الدكتاتورية العسكرية الا انها عودتها كانت فى اطار قد يؤدى بها لتكون حليف محتمل للرئيس مشرف قائد الجيش الذي استولى على السلطة في انقلاب عام 1999 .. و ليس ادل على هذا من تصريح لها قبل ان تودع ابنتيها وزوجها اصف علي زارداري في دبي حينما قالت "باكستان تقف عند مفترق طرق بالغ الاهمية يؤدي احدها الى الديمقراطية والاخر الى الدكتاتورية".

محاولة اغتيال اولى

في نفس يوم عودتها وقع تفجيران بعد وقت قصير من وصولها إلى مطار جناح الدولي ، ولم تصب هي بسوء ولكن التفجيرات التي نتجت عن هجوم انتحاري بقنبلة أدت إى مصرع 136 شخصا وجرح ما لايقل عن 450 آخرين. وكان من بين القتلى خمسون من قوة الحراسة التي شكلت السلسلة البشرية التي أحاطت بسيارتها لحمايتها.

وبعد نجاتها من الهجوم ، قالت بوتو إنها سبق أن حذرت الحكومة الباكستانية من أن انتحاريين سوف يستهدفونها بهحوم بالقنابل عقب عودتها إلى باكستان وقالت في ذلك الوقت إن الحكومة أخفقت في الاضطلاع بمسئوليتها في الحفاظ على الأمن والتصدي لهؤلاء الإرهابيين.

عملية الاغتيال

وبعد شهرين تقريبا من نجاتها من الهجوم الأول ، و فى 27 ديسمبر 2007 وقع الهجوم الذي لم تنج منه بينظير ،
لتنتهى حياة اول امراة تتولى حكم بلد اسلامى ، ومع اغتيال بوتو اصبح المشهد الباكستانى قاتما و يجعل البلاد على موعد مع حقبة جديدة غير معلومة النهاية من القلاقل والاضطرابات العنيفة ، وأن النهايات كلها باتت مفتوحة على مصراعيها لكافة الاحتمالات في هذا البلد ذي الاهمية الاستراتيجية العالية بحكم التاريخ والموقع
الجغرافي والانتماء الديني وعضوية النادي النووي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالنسبه لجيفارا 
هو رجل رائع
ويجب اعتباره قدوة بما اننا لا نتقيد بسلفنا الصالح
هذا رجل لو وجد الان لاباد اسرائيل 
وحارب في العراق وافغانستان
لكن اين سنجد مثل هذا الرجل الرائع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياسر عرفات


ولد في القدس[بحاجة لمصدر] عاصمة فلسطين بتاريخ 4 أغسطس 1929 وإسمه محمد ياسر عبد الرؤوف داود سليمان عرفات القدوة الحسيني. هاجر والده إلى القاهرة في مصر. تلقى تعليمه في القاهرة، والتحق بالضباط الاحتياط للجيش المصري وقاتل في صفوفه منذ العدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956. وهو حاصل على شهادة بالهندسة من جامعة فؤاد الأول بالقاهرة، وانخرط في شبابه في الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية من خلال الانضمام إلى اتحاد طلاب فلسطين في عام 1944 وتولى رئاسته لاحقاً. في الخمسينات أسس مع المناضلين الفلسطينيين حركة التحرير الوطني الفلسطيني "حركة فتح" وأعلن الناطق الرسمي لها في 1968. وفي فبراير 1969 انتخب رئيساً للجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وبعام 1973 عين قائدا عاما لقوات الثورة الفلسطينية. وبعام 1974 ألقى كلمة باسم الشعب الفلسطيني أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في نيويورك. بعام 1982 قاد المعركة ضد العدوان الإسرائيلي على لبنان ومعركة الصمود خلال حصار بيروت من قبل القوات الإسرائيلية. في نوفمبر 1984 وإبريل 1987 أعيد انتخابه رئيساً للجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية من قبل الدورات 17 و18 و19 للمجلس الوطني الفلسطيني. في 15 نوفمبر 1988 تلا إعلان الاستقلال وإقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وانتخب رئيسا لدولة فلسطين. في 13 ديسمبر 1988 ألقى خطابا في الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة في جنيف والتي انتقلت لعقد جلستها في جنيف بسبب رفض الحكومة الأمريكية منحه تأشيرة دخول إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للذهاب إلى نيويورك من أجل إلقاء كلمته في الجمعية العامة في مقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك. وخاطبها في جنيف كما خاطب مجلس الأمن في جنيف في فبراير ومايو 1995 لنفس السبب. وأطلق في 13 و14 ديسمبر 1988 أطلق مبادرة السلام الفلسطينية لتحقيق السلام العادل في الشرق الأوسط، والتي فتحت بناء عليها الحكومة الأمريكية برئاسة الرئيس رونالد ريغان، حوارها مع منظمه التحرير الفلسطينية في تونس. في 30 مارس 1989 إختاره المجلس المركزي الفلسطيني رئيساً لدولة فلسطين، وقد تم اختياره لهذا المنصب من قبل المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني مباشرة. كما إنه أطلق ووجه سياسة "سلام الشجعان" والتي تتوجت بتوقيع اتفاقية إعلان المبادئ بين منظمه التحرير الفلسطينية وحكومة إسرائيل في البيت الأبيض يوم 13 سبتمبر 1993. في 12 أكتوبر 1993 اختاره المجلس المركزي الفلسطيني رئيساً للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية، وفي 31 أكتوبر 1993 إختير رئيسا للمجلس الاقتصادي الفلسطيني للتنمية والإعمار. كما إن عرفات هو نائب رئيس حركة عدم الانحياز ونائب رئيس دائم لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي. وفي 20 يناير 1996 انتخب رئيسا للسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية وذلك في إنتخابات عامة. في 11 نوفمبر 2004 انتقل إلى جوار ربه في مستشفى بيرسي العسكري في فرنسا. دفن في مقر المقاطعة في رام الله بتاريخ 12 نوفمبر 2004 وذلك بعد أن تمت مراسم الجنازة بالقاهرة.
[عدل]تدهور صحته ووفاته

في يوم الثلاثاء 12 أكتوبر 2004 ظهرت أولى علامات التدهور الشديد لصحة ياسر عرفات، فقد أصيب عرفات كما قرر أطباءه بمرض في الجهاز الهضمي، وقبل ذلك بكثير، عانى عرفات من أمراض مختلفة، منها نزيف في الجمجمة ناجم عن حادثة طائرة، ومرض جلدي (فتيليغو)، ورجعة عامة عولجت بأدوية في العقد الأخير من حياته، والتهاب في المعدة أصيب به منذ أكتوبر 2003. وفي السنة الأخيرة من حياته تم تشخيص جرح في المعدة وحصى في كيس المرارة، وعانى ضعفا عاما وتقلب في المزاج، فعانى من تدهور نفسي وضعف جسماني.
تدهورت الحالة الصحية للرئيس الفلسطيني عرفات تدهوراً سريعاً في نهاية أكتوبر 2004، قامت على اثره طائرة مروحية على نقله إلى الأردن ومن ثمة أقلته طائرة اخرى إلى مستشفى بيرسي في فرنسا في 29 أكتوبر 2004. وظهر الرئيس العليل على شاشة التلفاز مصحوبا بطاقم طبي وقد بدت عليه معالم الوهن مما ألم به. وفي تطور مفاجئ، أخذت وكالات الانباء الغربية تتداول نبأ موت عرفات في فرنسا وسط نفي لتلك الأنباء من قبل مسؤولين فلسطينيين، وقد أعلن التلفزيون الإسرائيلي في 4 نوفمبر 2004 عن نبأ موت الرئيس عرفات سريرياً وأن أجهزة عرفات الحيوية تعمل عن طريق الأجهزة الالكترونية لا عن طريق الدماغ. وبعد مرور عدة أيام من النفي والتأكيد على الخبر من مختلف وسائل الإعلام، تم الإعلان الرسمي عن وفاته من قبل السلطة الفلسطينية في 11 نوفمبر 2004. وقد دفن في مبنى المقاطعة في مدينة رام الله بعد أن تم تشيع جثمانه في مدينة القاهرة، وذلك بعد الرفض الشديد من قبل الحكومة الإسرائيلية لدفن عرفات في مدينة القدس كما كانت رغبه عرفات قبل وفاته.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وصفي التل



وصفي مصطفى وهبي صالح المصطفى التل رئيس وزراء أردني سابق ينتمي إلى عشيرة التل التي تسكن شمال الأردن وخصوصا مدينة أربد,اغتيل عام 1971 في القاهرة .هو ابن شاعر الأردن مصطفى وهبي التل الملقب بعرار

طفولته: 

ولد في 1919 م في كردستان العراق ، أبوه شاعر الأردن مصطفى وهبي التل المقب بعرار وأمه منيفة ابراهيم بابان. أنهى أبوه دراسته في مدرسة عنبر في دمشق والتحق بقطاع التعليم في العراق، وهناك تعرف بأمه، بعد ولادة وصفي التل عاد أبوه إلى الأردن ليدرس في مدارسه، قضى وصفي بعض طفولته في شمال العراق ليعود إلى مدينة والده إربد بعد بلوغه السادسة من العمر، ويبقى متنقلا مع والده في ترحاله وتدريسه وتقلده مناصب حقوقية في إربد والشوبك بلواء معان


نشأته:

أنهى وصفي دراسته الثانوية من مدرسة السلط الثانونية في العام 1937 م ليلتحق بكلية العلوم الطبيعية في جامعة بيروت العربية مع رفيقيه خليل السالم وحمد الفرحان، وتأثر في أفكاره السياسية بحركة القومين العرب التي كانت على خلاف مع حركة القوميين السوريين.


بداياته و مشاركته في حرب 48


بعد عودته إلى الأردن

التحق وصفي بالعمل الحكومي ودرس في عدد من مدارس الكرك وغيرها، 
انضم إلى الجيش البريطاني ثم سرح من الخدمة 
التحق بجيش الجهاد المقدس بقيادة فوزي القاوقجي، وحارب في حرب فلسطين في 1948 م. 
استقر بعدها في القدس ليعمل في المركز العربي الذي كان يديره موسى العلمي. 
التحق بوظيفة مأمور ضرائب في مأمورية ضريبة الدخل وموظفا في مديرية التوجيه الوطني التي كانت مسؤولة عن الإعلام آنذاك مطلع الخمسينات. 
تزوج سعدية الجابري ذات الأصول الحلبية وتوفيت السيدة سعدية عام 1995م وكانت قد اوصت بتحويل بيته إلى متحف وهذا ما حدث بالفعل ، يذكر ان التل لم ينجب اطفالا، فاشرفت وزارة الثقافة على البيت الذي صارا متحفا


مناصبه القيادية

في عام 1955 م أصبح مديرا للتوجيه الوطني 
عمل سفيرا للأردن في بون، حتى العام 1961 م 
شكل حكومته الأولى في 28 كانون الثاني 1962 قدمت الوزارة استقالتها بتاريخ 2 كانون الأول 1962 
شكل حكومته الثانية 1965 
شكل حكومته الثالثة 1970 
تقلد مناصب أخرى حتى اغتياله في العام 1971 م على أيدي من أدعوا أنهم أعضاء في منظمة أيلول الأسود


عن وصفي

اشتهر وصفي التل بنظافة اليد والضرب بيد من حديد على الفساد والمحسوبية، ولما مات كان عليه دينا قيمته 92 ألف دينار معظمها لمؤسسة الضمان الاجتماعي قرضا لإنشاء مزرعة له في الحمر غرب عمان. كان وصفي التل أول من أطلق شعار "عمان هانوي العرب"، أي جعل عمان عاصمة النضال الفلسطيني، ولكن تدخلات إسرائيل والأنظمة العربية وشذوذ بعض المنظمات الفدائية شوه العمل الفدائي ما نجم عن مصادمات عنيفة تتوجت بما يعرف بأيلول الأسود في العام 1971 م

مؤلفاته

نشر وصفي التل كتاب واحد تحت اسم مستعار عن خفايا الهزيمة العربية ومؤامرات ما قبل الحرب العربية الاسرائلية، ونشرت اللواء كتاب كتابات في القضايا العربية ضم معظم انتاج وصفي التل.



اغتياله
اغتيل وصفي التل في القاهره عام 1971 عندما كان يحضر اجتماعا للدول العربية,اعلنت منظمة فلسطينية تطلق على نفسها منظمة أيلول الأسود مسؤليتها عن مقتله (لدوره في احداث أيلول الأسود عام 1970)، اعتقل المنفذون للعمليه لكن سرعان ما برؤو وأطلق سراحهم مما أثار شكوكا أردنية حول تواطئ الحكومة المصرية في العملية.

----------


## غسان

_كلنا سمعنا عن وصفي التل وعن مواقفه المشرفه .._ 

_رحمه الله ..._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قد كان الزعيم الهندي غاندي من الزعماء القلائل الذين نالوا شهرة واسعة في هذا العصر ، وحيثما ذكر نجد الثناء العطر يرافق سيرته ، وأنه بطل المقاومة السلمية التي يحرص الغرب على تصديرها إلى العالم الإسلامي ، وتذكيرهم بها في كل مناسبة.. فيا ترى ما سر هذا الرجل الذي ظهر فجأة على المسرح السياسي في الديار الهندية ؟ 

إن الإجابة على هذا السؤال تتطلب منا العودة إلى القرن 16م ، الذي شهد الانطلاقة الحديثة للحروب الصليبية. 

لقد كان هدف الموجة الجديدة من الحروب الصليبية الأوربية في القرن 16م هو الالتفاف حول العالم الإسلامي من الخلف لخنقه اقتصادياً ، من أجل إضعاف الدولتين المملوكية والعثمانية ، لكن أوربا فوجئت بأن العمق الإسلامي يمتد في وحدة دينية فريدة وخطيرة حتى يصل إلى جزر الفلبين ، ماراً بالهند ، التي أثارت لوحدها شهية الأوربيين بشكل عجيب ، لكونها من أعظم المراكز الاقتصادية الإسلامية في ذلك الوقت ، هذا وقد استغل الأوربيون سماحة السلطان المغولي المسلم (جها نكير) فبدأوا بالتسلل إلى الهند كتجار ، حتى تمكن الإنجليزي (وليم هوكنز) من مقابلة السلطان (جها نكير) في عام (1017هـ / 1608م) بصفته مبعوثاً من الملك الانجليزي (جيمس الأول) ، وقد حاول (وليم هوكنز) استثمار مقابلته للسلطان (جها نكير) بأن يأخذ منه خطاب مجاملة إلى الملك (جيمس الأول) لكن الوزير الأول في بلاط السلطان رد عليه قائلاً : (إنه مما لا يناسب قدر ملك مغولي مسلم أن يكتب كتاباً إلى سيد جزيرة صغيرة يسكنها صيادون !). 

لقد عرف الإنجليز أن وجود الحكم الإسلامي في الهند كفيل بتعطيل أحلامهم الصليبية لذا فقد اكتفوا بما كان من تأسيسهم لشركة الهند الشرقية للتجارة الإنجليزية في الهند والأقطار المجاورة في عام (1009هـ /1600م). ومع الوقت كانت شركة الهند الشرقية تتوسع وتزداد فروعها في أرجاء الهند ، ومع الوقت بدأت حقيقة هذه الشركة وفروعها تتكشف فلم تكن إلا قواعد عسكرية إنجليزية ، وبؤر تجسسية كان هدفها تجنيد المنافقين من أبناء المسلمين ، والعملاء من أبناء الهندوس ، والسيخ. 

وفي عام (1170هـ / 1757م) وفي إبان الغزو الشيعي الصفوي الإيراني للهند قام الجيش البريطاني التابع لشركة الهند الشرقية باستغلال هذا الظرف الحرج فتمكن من هزيمة المسلمين في منطقة البنغال في معركة (بلاسي) التي تعد أول المعارك الحاسمة بين الطرفين ، وقد تم لهم ذلك بمساعدة المنافقين والعملاء الذين تم تجنيدهم عبر عشرات السنين ، إلا أن احتلال الإنجليز للهند لم يتم إلا بعد قرن من الزمان وبعد معارك طاحنة بين الطرفين ، انتهت بعزل (بهادر شاه) آخر السلاطين المسلمين ونفيه إلى بورما حيث توفي عام (1279هـ / 1862م) لذلك فقد قامت بريطانيا في عام (1275هـ /1858م) بضم الهند إلى التاج البريطاني رسمياً ، لتصبح درة التاج البريطاني منذ ذلك التاريخ. 

تقريب الهنادكة : 
لقد عرف الاحتلال البريطاني أنه من المستحيل أن يقبل المسلمون في الهند الرضوخ لسياسة الأمر الواقع وفي ذلك يقول (النبرو) الحاكم البريطاني في الهند : (إن العنصر الإسلامي في الهند عدو بريطانيا اللدود ، وإن السياسة البريطانية يجب أن تهدف إلى تقريب العناصر الهندوكية إليها ، لتساعدهم في القضاء على الخطر الذي يتهدد بريطانيا في هذه البلاد). 

وفي عام (1303هـ / 1885م) قامت بريطانيا بتأسيس حزب المؤتمر الوطني الهندي ، ومن خلال هذا الحزب تم إحياء القومية الهندوسية الوثنية القديمة ، لتكون عوناً لبريطانيا في محاربتها للإسلام والمسلمين في شبه القارة الهندية. 

سياسة بريطانيا تجاه المسلمين : 
لقد كانت بريطانيا تعلم أن بقاءها في الهند لن يكتب له الاستمرار في ظل مقاومة إسلامية صلبة ترفض الذوبان والانبطاح والتوسل للمحتل ، لذا فقد لجأت إلى تنفيذ سلسلة من الخطوات الرامية إلى خلخلة هذه المقاومة وكسرها ، ومن ذلك : 

1- إقامة المذابح للمسلمين في كل مكان ، وفي ذلك يقول أحد الكتاب الإنجليز : (إن ما ارتكبه جنودنا من ظلم ووحشية ، ومن حرق وتقتيل ، لا نجد له مثيلاً في أي عصر). 

2- زرع العصبية الجاهلية داخل المجتمع المسلم ، حيث قسموا المسلمين إلى طوائف اجتماعية ، وأجبروهم على تسجيل أنفسهم رسمياً حسب هذا التقسيم الطائفي. 

3- العبث بمناهج التعليم لتخدم سياسة الاحتلال البريطاني ، مما جعل المسلمين ينفرون من المدارس العلمانية خوفاً على عقيدة أبنائهم. 

4- نشر الانحلال والمجون والإباحية والفساد. 

5- تأسيس الحركات الهدامة التي تتسمى باسم الإسلام مثل القاديانية ، التي نفت مبدأ ختم النبوة ، ونبذت الجهاد ومقاومة المحتل ، ودعت إلى طاعة الإنجليز والقبول بسياسة الأمر الواقع. 

6- تزوير التاريخ الجهادي للأمة المسلمة عن طريق نشر الكتب والمؤلفات التي تنبذ الجهاد والمقاومة ، ومن ذلك كتاب المستشرق ، تومس آرنولد : الدعوة إلى الإسلام. 

7- إبعاد العلماء وعزلهم عن قيادة وتوجيه الجماهير المسلمة. 

8- إيجاد زعامات قومية إسلامية ، تفتخر بقوميتها على حساب انتمائها إلى دينها وإسلامها ، وقد كان هؤلاء ممن تخرجوا من المدارس والكليات العلمانية. 

صناعة غاندي : 
عندما توفي السلطان العثماني محمد الفاتح رحمه الله (886هـ) وهو يحاصر روما دعا بابا الفاتيكان في روما النصارى في أوروبا إلى الصلاة شكراً لله ابتهاجاً بوفاة محمد الفاتح. 

هذه الحالة من الرعب والفزع لم تكن لتغيب عن أوروبا الصليبية في نظرتها إلى العالم الإسلامي ، لذا فقد كان أخطر عمل قامت به بريطانيا هو إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية وإسقاط الدولة العثمانية وتفتيت العالمين العربي والإسلامي ، حتى لا تضطر أوربا لإقامة صلاة الشكر مرة أخرى. 

لقد أدى قيام بريطانيا الصليبية بإلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية إلى إذكاء روح المقاومة الإسلامية في الهند ، ومن ذلك تأسيس المسلمين جمعية إنقاذ الخلافة في عام (1920م) ، وقاموا بجمع (سبعة عشر مليون روبية) لأجل هذا الغرض. 

وهنا طفا على السطح فجأة شخص هندوسي اسمه (غاندي) وقام بالتقرب إلى جمعية إنقاذ الخلافة وطرح عليهم فكرة التعاون مع حزب المؤتمر الوطني الهندي ، فرحب المسلمون بذلك ، ولما عقد أول اجتماع بين الطرفين ، طرح المسلمون شعار استقلال الهند عن بريطانيا ، بدلاً عن فكرة إصلاح حالة الهند التي كانت شعار المؤتمر الوطني ، لكن (غاندي) عارض هذا المقترح وثبط الهمم ، وفي عام (1921م) عقد الطرفان اجتماعاً مهما تمكن فيه المسلمون من فرض شعار الاستقلال عن بريطانيا وقاموا بتشكيل حكومة وطنية لإدارة البلاد. 

هذا التطور الخطير لم تكن بريطانيا لتسمح له بإفساد فرحتها بإسقاط الدولة العثمانية وتقسيم العالم الإسلامي ، لذا فقد قام (ريدينج) الحاكم البريطاني للهند بالاجتماع (بغاندي) وقال له : (إن مصدر الحركة الاستقلالية في الهند هم المسلمون ، وأهدافها بأيدي زعمائهم ، ولو أجبنا مطالبكم ، وسلمنا لكم مقاليد الحكم ، صارت البلاد للمسلمين ، وإن الطريق الصحيح هو أن تسعوا أولاً لكسر شوكة المسلمين ، بالتعاون مع بريطانيا ، وحينئذ لن تتمهل بريطانيا في الاعتراف لكم بالاستقلال ، وتسليم مقاليد الحكم في البلاد إليكم). 

وبناء على التنسيق والتفاهم الذي تم بين (ريدينج) و (غاندي) قامت بريطانيا بالقبض على الزعماء المسلمين المنادين بالاستقلال ، فأصبح الطريق ممهداً أمام (غاندي) الذي طلب من هيئة المؤتمر الإسلامي الهندوسي ، بأن تسلم له مقاليد الأمور بصفة مؤقتة نظراً لقبض بريطانيا على الزعماء المسلمين ، وعندما عقد أول اجتماع برئاسة (غاندي) نفذ ما تم الاتفاق عليه مع الحاكم البريطاني (ريدينج) وأعلن أن الوقت لم يحن بعد لاستقلال الهند. 

وفي الفترة من (1921- 1948م) نجد أن بريطانيا قد طبقت في الهند ما طبقته في فلسطين مع الصهاينة [ انظر الجذور التوراتية للسياسة البريطانية – مقال بصفحة الكاتب في الموقع ]، حيث قامت بتسليح الهندوس وتدريبهم ، والتنسيق معهم لإقامة المذابح للمسلمين ، أما غاندي الذي أصبح كل شيء بعد تلميعه في مسرحية نفيه المؤقت إلى جنوب أفريقيا فقد قام بمذبحة ثقافية بشعة للحضارة الإسلامية في الهند ، وفي ذلك يقول الأستاذ أنور الجندي رحمه الله : (لقد كانت دعوة غاندي إلى ما سماه اكتشاف الروح الهندي الصميم ، والرجوع إلى الحضارة الهندية ، هو بمثابة إعلان حرب على الحضارة الإسلامية التي عاشت على أرض الهند أربعة عشر قرناً ، وغيرت كل مفاهيم الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية ، بل إنها قد غيرت مفاهيم الهندوكية نفسها). 

وعندما اطمأنت بريطانيا على مقدرة الهندوس على حكم الهند قامت بترتيب الأمور لاستقلال الهند. 

لقد كان عام (1948م) الفصل الأخير من مسرحية غاندي وبريطانيا حيث سلب الحق من أهله بإعلان استقلال الهند عن بريطانيا في تلك السنة ، لكن مسرحية المقاومة السلمية التي قام غاندي فيها بدور البطل لا تزال تعرض إلى يومنا هذا. 

بقي أن نشير إلى أن من يطلق شرارة الحقد والكراهية لا بد أن يكتوي بنارها ، فقد مات غاندي مقتولاً عند استقلال الهند ، ثم تبعه في عام 1978م آخر حاكم بريطاني للهند حيث قتل على أيدي الثوار الإيرلنديين ، والله غالب على أمره ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون.

----------


## dina sameer

حو الله يجزيكي الخير

----------


## فارس الأحلام

بانسبة لي الرئيس الراحل ياسر عرفات لأنه لم يفرظ بشبر من الأرض المقدسة التي لن تنام حتى يطلع العدو الإسرائيلي

----------


## كلمة شرف

قصيدة الشاعر أحمد فؤاد نجم جيفارا مات موتة الرجال

جيفارا مات
جيفارا مات
اخر خبر فى الراديوهات                                        
وفى الكنايس
والجوامع
وفى الحواري
والشوارع                                                                                 
وع القهاوي وع البارات
جيفارا مات
واتمد حبل الدردشه
والتعليقات

مات المناضل المثال
ياميت خسارة على الرجال
مات الجدع فوق مدفعة جوه الغابات
جسد نضالة بمصرعه
ومن سكات
لا طبالين يفرقعوا
ولا اعلانات
ما رايكم دام عزكم
ياانتيكات
يا غرقانين فى المأكولات
والملبوسات
يا دافيانين
ومولعين الدفايات
يا محفلطين يا ملمعين
ياجيمسنات
( جمع لاسم جيمس بوند بالدارجة المصرية )
يا بتوع نضال اخر زمن
فى العوامات
ما رايكم دام عزكم
جيفارا مات
لاطنطنة
ولا شنشنه
ولا اعلامات واستعلامات

**
عينى عليه ساعه القضا
من غير رفاقه تودعه
يطلع انينه للفضا
يزعق
ولا مين يسمعه
يمكن صرخ من الالم
من لسعه النار ف الحشا
يمكن ضحك
او ابتسم
او ارتعش
او انتشى
يمكن لفظ اخر نفس
كلمه وادع
لجل الجياع
يمكن وصيه
للى حاضنين القضيه
فى الصراع
صور كتير
ملو الخيال
والف مليون احتمال
لكن
اكيد
اكيد
اكيد
ولاجدال
جيفارا مات
موتة رجال


ياشغالين ومحرومين
يا مسلسلين رجلين وراس
خلاص خلاص
مالكوش خلاص
غير بالبنادق والرصاص
دا منطق العصر السعيد
عصر الزنوج والامريكان
الكلمه للنار والحديد
والعدل اخرس او جبان
صرخه جيفار يا عبيد
في اى موطن او مكان
مافيش بديل
مافيش مناص
يا تجهزوا جيش الخلاص
يا تقولوا على العالم خلاص 



                            الرجال التي تموت في سبيل الوطن والشعوب صعب أن  تعود وجيفارا رمزا عالميا للنضال         وللمبدأ

----------

